# iPOD Touch 32 Mo : conseils avant achat ?



## itralala (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage plus que sérieusement d'acheter un iPOD Touch 32 Mo.
Mais voilà, 289  font quand même un peu mal aux fesses. Avez-vous
un plan pour avoir une remise quelconque ? Je peux passer par mon
compte Enseignant mais il n'y a pas de remise sur le Touch. Ou alors
attendre une éventuelle promo (comme celle du store l'année dernière
au mois de mai ?)

Merci d'avance,

Vincent


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Désolé, juste de la pommade dermocuivre pour ton mal ...


----------



## itralala (24 Février 2010)

Je sentais bien ce genre de réponse mais j'ai l'anus sensible....


----------



## melaure (24 Février 2010)

Ca se saurait s'il y avait des supers plans. Mais non à part les 5% fnac ou une promo éventuelle, point de salut.


----------



## Windsurfer (25 Février 2010)

tu peux toujours espérer qu'Apple refasse les meme offres que l'été dernier, jusqu'à 180 euro de réduction sur l'Ipod touch ! (bon faut acheter un ordi à coté mais c'est un détails ca )


----------



## Pouasson (26 Février 2010)

itralala a dit:


> iPOD Touch  *32Mo*.
> Mais voilà, *289 * font quand même un peu mal aux fesses.



Y'a de quoi avoir mal à l'oignon, avec ce rapport quantité/prix.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Février 2010)

Avant Noel j'en ai vu à 240 ou 245  chez Amazon (mais vendu par un autre vendeur que Amazon) , je ne suis pas allé voir le prix mantenant


----------



## itralala (26 Février 2010)

@Windsurfer : justement, j'ai prévu de m'acheter un iMac 27" . Je voulais cumuler le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière (voire sa fille ou sa soeur)


----------



## Windsurfer (26 Février 2010)

Héhé, moi c'était avec mon Macbook pro :rateau:

L'offre était sortie quelques temps avant les nouveaux ipod touch, donc ca serait étonnant qu'elle resorte de suite. Si elle revient, ca sera plutot vers juin, comme l'année derniere  (ce qui n'est pas sûr)


----------

